# Screen Protector for Android Tablet



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

Ye Olde Luddite again: Just bought a Samsung Tab A 7 android tablet and want to buy a screen protector. When I google this, I see screen protectors for Galaxy Tab A7 saying "10.4 inch." But the OVERALL size of my table is 9 3/4" -- of course the actual screen is even smaller, about 8 3/4" - what is going on here?


----------



## Aceoi (Sep 8, 2021)

Google lied
or
Ur model is different


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

LJFried said:


> I see screen protectors for Galaxy Tab A7 saying "10.4 inch."


Can you please provide one or two links to some product pages showing that size?

FWIW, I have sometimes seen products sold on Amazon and other sites where the dimensions are for the overall package and not the contents.

EDIT: I did a bit more detailed Google searching and found that there are 10.4 inch versions of the Tab A7. You need to narrow your search to the specific model number of your particular A7.

https://www.samsung.com/levant/tablets/galaxy-tab-a/galaxy-tab-a7-gray-32gb-wifi-sm-t500nzaamid/


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

there are two Tab A7s - the "lite" version which is smaller. I have the larger version with the dimensions I posted. Thank you.

I think I solved the mystery -- 10.4" inch is the DIAGONAL size. (Just checked my A 7 and it is 10.4 diagonally!!!) Thanks from the olde Luddite.

https://www.amazon.com/Supershieldz...981659&sprefix=samsung+tab+a7+,aps,170&sr=8-4


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

How hard are you on devices?
I've owned a 10.1" Tab A since Nov. 2016 and an 8" tab A since June 2019 and use them without a screen protector. Both are fine.

Now my phone is a different matter. Since I toss that in my purse, I want something procting the screen from anything rattling around my purse.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

LJFried said:


> Just checked my A 7 and it is 10.4 diagonally!!!


LoL. You must be a true Luddite. Screen sizes have always been expressed as the diagonal measurement going back to picture tube TV sets in the 1950s.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

You have no idea. Still using my Palm Pilot!!


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

plodr said:


> How hard are you on devices?
> I've owned a 10.1" Tab A since Nov. 2016 and an 8" tab A since June 2019 and use them without a screen protector. Both are fine.
> 
> Now my phone is a different matter. Since I toss that in my purse, I want something procting the screen from anything rattling around my purse.


Better safe than sorry I always say. Thanks


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

What type of damage are you trying to protect the screen from?


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

the same type as other folks - scratches, breakage.....no?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

No scratches nor any breaks and my oldest tablet is from 2014.

We are in our 70's and tend to drop things. You'd do better getting a case rather than a screen protector. I have something like this on my large Tab A and my 10" Fire HD Kindle.

https://www.amazon.com/ZoneFoker-Galaxy-10-1-2019-SM-T510/dp/B07SN28H58
I watch videos (Hoopla, Acorn, Tubi, dailymotion) and I don't want to hold the tablet.

The Kindle case is especially nice because when you close it, it puts the Kindle to sleep. We view radar maps on it during all these thunderstorms and hurricanes to see what we can expect.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm 68 - not dropping things just yet!!!


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

It's coming - trust me.


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

thanks for the warning!!


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

A cheap piece of sticky plastic will not protect against a screen cracking or breaking if you drop it or drop something on it.

If you want to prevent scratches, don't use hard metal objects on the screen, and use a case or cover if you put it in a bag.

Need something stronger? Look at Otterbox.
https://www.otterbox.com/en-us/samsung-galaxy-tab-a7/defender-series-case/77-80626.html


----------



## LJFried (Dec 29, 2015)

Golly gee whiz....I never thought we'd have such a spirited discussion about screen protectors!!! (LOL) (LOL)

Thanks to everyone here - I love this website!


----------

